# Pets



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

Post pics of your pets here for us all to go, "Awwwww!" to.

My chihuahua, Mora.


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 21, 2005)

I will post when I take Neeko to the groomers he is too shabby right now!lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

Aww, I bet he's still a cutie.


----------



## Laura (Sep 21, 2005)

Aw he's so cute! Here's my 2 dogs


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 21, 2005)

Heheh, I _love_ Kara's expression on that pic!!

Here's Crunchie:

Attachment 5584Attachment 5585


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Aww i missed seeing pics of Crunchie!!
I love the first one, his lil tongue!!

I'm going to see him next weekend so I'm going to get some new pics. Bet you can't guess he was looking at a ball in that pic!


----------



## Leony (Sep 21, 2005)

This is my dogs, Maxie &amp; Chantie.


----------



## Chrystal (Sep 21, 2005)

Here is a quick pic of my dog Caesar. Sorry for the black and white! I also scared him when I took the picture


----------



## Andi (Sep 21, 2005)

OMG your pets are all so cute!! I love animals, I wished I had more but I donÂ´t think I could share the love I have for my cat, Collin (IÂ´ve posted this pic before, sorry...he lives at my parents house so I donÂ´t have any new pics)


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 21, 2005)

Everyone's pets are so adorable!!!! I love pets!!

I don't have any photos here at work but I'll post them from home later.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 21, 2005)

*She's so cuuuuute!!!!!!!!!!!! I love chihuahua's! I used to have one when I was younger. He lived 13 years. They are sooo cute!!*

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Post pics of your pets here for us all to go, "Awwwww!" to. 
My chihuahua, Mora.


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 21, 2005)

here is one of my cat-- Oliver he is so spoiled rotten.


----------



## canelita (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh now you got me ! I love my Baby, he is my baby, there you go.

That's Baby ET, ET is his name (from the movie, yeah, but I didn't name him it was my boyfriend) Then me and him.

1- Attachment 5595 2- Attachment 5596

I have a movie of him singing but don't know how to post it


----------



## canelita (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *XxCalixX* Here is a quick pic of my dog Caesar. Sorry for the black and white! I also scared him when I took the picture









Awwwwww so cute ! I have a Chihuahua but this is my dream dog, I wouldn't change my baby for the world but he is so bad with other dogs that I can't get another one. Kiss him for me, will you ?


----------



## canelita (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* here is one of my cat-- Oliver he is so spoiled rotten. That's what I love about cats, they are always sleeping and they lock soooo cute


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 21, 2005)

Our two dogs, Max and Tyler....






Everyone's pets look soooo cute


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 21, 2005)

OMG, Kim!!! The biker pic is just too cute...


----------



## Violet (Sep 21, 2005)

Cute everyone! Here are my cats.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* *She's so cuuuuute!!!!!!!!!!!! I love chihuahua's! I used to have one when I was younger. He lived 13 years. They are sooo cute!!* Thank you!!



She's 3 yrs old and I hope she lives a long time, too. I love her to death! My cat died last year and it was so hard for me because i'd had him for 13 years, as well. 

Originally Posted by *eleinys* I have a Chihuahua but this is my dream dog, I wouldn't change my baby for the world but he is so bad with other dogs that I can't get another one. Yeah, my dog does not get along well with other dogs and she's fearless which can be very dangerous considering her size. 
Naturally, I love your biker kitty! That's too funny.


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 21, 2005)

Everyone's pets are so cute to look at. I want a dog so bad.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 22, 2005)

Zoe, the pretty dog, and Griffin the trouble dog


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

suzukigrrl, you have a pet alien?


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 22, 2005)

my handsome Bailey :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* OY ...I have a few pix ...let's see: 
Sable &amp; Sundance in baskets, Kovu is biker guy and there's another pic of him, dog is Max (Pitbull), and Leo when he was a kitten (he's not so tiny now) I dont' have pix with me of the goats and all the outdoor kitties (LOTS of cats outdoors)

I love your pit he is so cute



, I had one but he past away about 7 months ago:icon_love




, he was blonde colored. The sweetest thing you could think of to. I will have to find pic of the new puppies and my cat and post them :0)


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* 1st one is of Kara (GSD), and Benz the tabby cat
then Benz again

then Kara again.

we also have 2 Jack Russell Terriers called Tonic (boy) and Sweep (girl), i will try and get some pics of those 2 soon!

Wow your German Shepperd is beautiful! I love those dogs!


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 22, 2005)

Aww, this thread makes me want a cat!!



Our apartment doesn't allow pets, but when we move in December one of our main requirements is that our new place allows pets! (We also want a dishwasher, washer, and dryer since our current place has none of those! lol)

My parents have 2 cats that I still consider "my" cats since we've had them since I was 12 years old or so ... sorry no pics! But they crack me up because they are so different: one cat is really sweet and always wants to be petted; the other hates all people and only lets you pet him when he's hungry! (Weird since he's been an indoor cat since he was a kitten, it's not like we abused him or anything!) And yes, they fight a lot too!

My parents also have a new dog that strayed in and they kept her ... they have no idea what breeds she has in her, she's a medium sized dog, black and white with very unusual markings according to the vet! She has the most unique personality I've ever seen in a dog, I could tell you stories all day! She must have been abused in the past because she was very afraid of us at first, but my parents kept trying to feed her and now she loves everyone!

And bluebird, speaking of German Shepards, my grandparents have a very overweight, female German Shepard that weighs over 100 lbs! She scares the heck out of any visitors when she runs up to the fence barking! lol


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 22, 2005)

All of your pets are SO CUTE!! Here is Rhys (turtle), Gwen (Silky Terrier), and Woodstock (white cat with orange spots).

I also included a cute pic I took of my mom's cat Simba, he is the orange long hair in the last pic.


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 22, 2005)

This is my cat Lacey, but I call her Boo...


----------



## Marisol (Sep 22, 2005)

Cute pets everyone. I don't have any.


----------



## lilla (Sep 22, 2005)

I love pets and everyone has such cute pets!!! :icon_love Here is mine: Yorkshire terrier (Suki) and my orange tabby cat (Toby). :icon_love :icon_love He is a big boy!!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Sep 22, 2005)

This is Henry he is my pride and joy, he rules the roost :icon_love He is 3 years old






This is Trixie she is a Beagle, Don't let her looks deceive you, she runs the yards when the cat is not outside lol.






This is Fancy, she is part German Shepherd and part Black Lab, she is the shy one.






This is Masayah, she is a Doberman. She is the clumsy one she is still tiring to grow into her legs, so jumping on things for her is still a task, yet fun for me to watch


----------



## Leony (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* I love pets and everyone has such cute pets!!! :icon_love Here is mine: Yorkshire terrier (Suki) and my orange tabby cat (Toby). :icon_love :icon_love He is a big boy!! How adorable!Love your Yorkshire terrier, Nilufer!


----------



## gamaki (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's two of Jake. I want a new small dog!! Your dogs are all cute:icon_love


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 22, 2005)

your dogs are so cute SmartStyle437. Especially the doberman. Thanks


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, here's my baby boy, he's a 4 year old yellow lab, his name is :icon_love Beau.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

AWWWW!!! Beau Beau's a Q T Pie!!! Look at those sweet, puppy dog eyes!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 25, 2005)

My little pug Lolita. She's six years old and the love of my life.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *XxCalixX* Here is a quick pic of my dog Caesar. Sorry for the black and white! I also scared him when I took the picture









AWWWW! Aren't they the best!!! It's so funny I have a pug and my new kitten's name is Caeser! When I first got the kitten my pug tried to bite his head off (she's the jealous type...lol) so we named him Caeser after her dog food. Now they are the best of friends...with the exception of meal-time.


----------



## KittyM (Nov 14, 2005)

Now I finally bought a camera, and here are the pictures of my cats:

Ove

Attachment 8016

and Snupi

:icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2005)

Aww, what beautiful cats! I love Snupi's black splotch under the nose. How cute!


----------



## Liz (Nov 14, 2005)

say hello to kitty PJs


----------



## lilla (Nov 14, 2005)

Cute cats Kristina! they are so sweet!

Liz, I love your cat too! its belly is calling my me!:icon_love


----------



## KittyM (Nov 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Aww, what beautiful cats! I love Snupi's black splotch under the nose. How cute! I knooow!!And she is the queen in the house!!She is getting so fat now, she can barely get through her "cat door".(Don`t know the name of it in english)

All the cute animals in here!!Awwww:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love

Your doggie is the cutest thing Lisa!

And look at your lovely kitty PJ Liz!Just want to roll on the floor with him!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* say hello to kitty PJs



what a beautiful colored cat !!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2005)

Your cat is cute, Liz. Was he (is it a he or she?) playing with that bottle cap? My dog likes to play with those, too.

Kristina, thank you! She's my sweetie pie!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a cute little yellow canary-- I wish I knew how to upload pics- hes adorable- although he doesnt do much besides eat and chirp


----------



## LuckyMe (Nov 15, 2005)

This is my baby, Lucky:


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LuckyMe* This is my baby, Lucky: Adorable, I love dogs- I'm sure i'll get one one day when I move out


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 15, 2005)

Awww.....Everyone has the most adorable animals.

Here is mine. Her name is Precious and she is 1-1/2 yrs. She is a full-breed Boxer. The only pics I have on hand are pics as a pup. She was so adorable. and still is, but this is before we clipped her ears.


----------



## Liz (Nov 15, 2005)

lol. yeah. she plays with bottle caps and twist ties, so we don't have to buy any toys. lol. and her tummy is so big. when she sits on her butt, she looks like a huge bowling pin! hahahaha


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 15, 2005)

Everyone's babies are so cute! Little_Lisa, you're dog is precious. That's a great picture of her - show's her giving a 'love ME' look!

Here are my beasties: KittySkyfish and Minky Boodle. Sky is the siamese lump and Bood is the bigger orange lump.


----------



## lilla (Nov 15, 2005)

:icon_love I just decided I want a Siamese kitten!!! Could you give some info about her?(is it a she?) I've never had a Siamese cat before so I don't know what they like.. I love your cats. The orange lump looks just like my orange one.

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Everyone's babies are so cute! Little_Lisa, you're dog is precious. That's a great picture of her - show's her giving a 'love ME' look!
Here are my beasties: KittySkyfish and Minky Boodle. Sky is the siamese lump and Bood is the bigger orange lump.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* :icon_love I just decided I want a Siamese kitten!!! Could you give some info about her?(is it a she?) I've never had a Siamese cat before so I don't know what they like.. I love your cats. The orange lump looks just like my orange one. Oooh, you'll have your hands full! Just kidding. Meezers have a variety of temperments, just like regular kitties. However, they do tend to bond with one owner versus being the family love muffin. She'll hang out with my husband occasionally, but normally she'll be sleeping in her own little place until she hears me come home, then she'll run to the door and go "miiaaaooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww..wwooowww...oooowwow ww" until I 'greet' her with a pet because meezers have a wide vocabulary and tend to be talkers, and they will do so...at great length. I've had callers ask me if I had a baby because they heard her 'crying' in the background. Hmmm, other meezer traits: dominant, selfish, loving, devoted, intelligent and LOUD. Still want one? LOL!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* I love pets and everyone has such cute pets!!! :icon_love Here is mine: Yorkshire terrier (Suki) and my orange tabby cat (Toby). :icon_love :icon_love He is a big boy!! Your Toby is a gorgeous boy! My Boodle weighs close to 22lbs. We call him "Boom Boom Boodle!" because the ground shakes when he walks (not really).


----------



## katrosier (Nov 16, 2005)

here are mine : Bastet , female tabby 2 years old and oliver is 1.5 years old , black cat in white socks and white bib lol Oliver is cute , cuddly , quiet and a bit on the dumb side . Bastet is really smart very "verbal" and gets into a lot of trouble as you can see from the pics of her in last year's xmas tree , in a sauce pan , and ontop of my tower case! I also included a fuzzy pic of the kittens there are 3 of them although you can only see 2 ( 1 hour old at the time , 2 months old now). I'm gonna have to give the kittens away



I love dogs too and I realllly want a yorkie


----------



## lilla (Nov 16, 2005)

:icon_love He is huge!!! but so cute! I love cats and my Toby is 3 years old. He talks a lot and he talks back a lot too.



He isn't too smart but he is a sweetheart. Unfortunately, he loved my hubby from the minute he saw him so he's more friendly to him then to me. He only lets me pet him for a few seconds then he gets annoyed!!!



You can tell it from his look...





Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Your Toby is a gorgeous boy! My Boodle weighs close to 22lbs. We call him "Boom Boom Boodle!" because the ground shakes when he walks (not really).


----------



## lilla (Nov 16, 2005)

:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love I love your cats too! The one in the pan looks just like my mum's kitten... I wish you could keep the kittens, I would have taken one if I were there...

Originally Posted by *katrosier* here are mine : Bastet , female tabby 2 years old and oliver is 1.5 years old , black cat in white socks and white bib lol Oliver is cute , cuddly , quiet and a bit on the dumb side . Bastet is really smart very "verbal" and gets into a lot of trouble as you can see from the pics of her in last year's xmas tree , in a sauce pan , and ontop of my tower case! I also included a fuzzy pic of the kittens there are 3 of them although you can only see 2 ( 1 hour old at the time , 2 months old now). I'm gonna have to give the kittens away



I love dogs too and I realllly want a yorkie


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* here are mine : Bastet , female tabby 2 years old and oliver is 1.5 years old , black cat in white socks and white bib lol Oliver is cute , cuddly , quiet and a bit on the dumb side . Bastet is really smart very "verbal" and gets into a lot of trouble as you can see from the pics of her in last year's xmas tree , in a sauce pan , and ontop of my tower case! I also included a fuzzy pic of the kittens there are 3 of them although you can only see 2 ( 1 hour old at the time , 2 months old now). I'm gonna have to give the kittens away



I love dogs too and I realllly want a yorkie Love the shot of Bastet on top of the tower! :icon_love She's like "Mommy, this is so warm! I like this better than the sauce pan - that got too hot!"


----------



## chickylittle (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Post pics of your pets here for us all to go, "Awwwww!" to. 
My chihuahua, Mora.






OMG!! My Chihuahua looks just like Mora!! Same color...they could be twins!


----------



## chickylittle (Nov 16, 2005)

Oops I was so excited about Chicken Little having a twin that I forgot to post a pic of my old man Rufus. He is a minitaure pincher and hes 13 years old.


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 16, 2005)

They do look alike - and very cute I might add.

Originally Posted by *chickylittle* OMG!! My Chihuahua looks just like Mora!! Same color...they could be twins!


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 16, 2005)

So many of you have asked me to post a pic of my doggies so here goes and from left to right, they are: Tiffany (13 y.o. female - 10.3 lbs), CJ (deceased - was the last baby of Tiffany and Cuccio) and Cuccio (14 y.o. male - 4.2 lbs). Yes I spoil them as much as I spoil everyone else. They have t-shirts, winter coats, rain coats, boots (leather and Uggs thank you). Yes, this photo was done in a studio as a portrait.

Attachment 8173


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* They have t-shirts, winter coats, rain coats, boots (leather and Uggs thank you). Attachment 8173 Awww...so cute! But LMAO at 'doggie Uggs'! You *have* to take a pic of one wearing them!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chickylittle* OMG!! My Chihuahua looks just like Mora!! Same color...they could be twins!



OMG! That's sooo awesome! Is yours a blue chihuahua, too? I don't know why they call them that because they really aren't blue but to me she kinda has a silvery, blueish tint in the sunshine sometimes. So your chi is Chicken Little? Too cute! Is he a boy??? We could hook 'em up!




I like your old man, Rufus, too. hehehe at that name.


----------



## Cirean (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* So many of you have asked me to post a pic of my doggies so here goes and from left to right, they are: Tiffany (13 y.o. female - 10.3 lbs), CJ (deceased - was the last baby of Tiffany and Cuccio) and Cuccio (14 y.o. male - 4.2 lbs). Yes I spoil them as much as I spoil everyone else. They have t-shirts, winter coats, rain coats, boots (leather and Uggs thank you). Yes, this photo was done in a studio as a portrait.Attachment 8173

How cute! And my mom says that my birds are spoiled, she needs to meet your dogs LOL


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kim - not all darling. My brother (whom I lost tragically a year ago) accidentally killed CJ about 2 1/2 years ago. Apparently my brother was going out and decided to use my car. In leaving the house, CJ slipped out without my brother knowing and got run over. It was weird because he did not shed a drop of blood - he looked like he was sleeping. My brother was beside himself. Someone at the house had to take CJ from my brother and take him to the vets office but it was too late. I have great memories though.

Tiffany is cream and Cuccio the little guy is an apricot.

Originally Posted by *Naturally* awwwww ...Rosie ..what happened to CJ if you don't mind me asking! They are cute ..they remind me of my MIL's ..well hers are black ..and my dh's grandmother has a coco colored one just like yours! They are something else!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* So many of you have asked me to post a pic of my doggies so here goes and from left to right, they are: Tiffany (13 y.o. female - 10.3 lbs), CJ (deceased - was the last baby of Tiffany and Cuccio) and Cuccio (14 y.o. male - 4.2 lbs). Yes I spoil them as much as I spoil everyone else. They have t-shirts, winter coats, rain coats, boots (leather and Uggs thank you). Yes, this photo was done in a studio as a portrait.Attachment 8173

Rosie, your babies are sooo precious!! I love how Tiffany is posing with her head tilted to the side.


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 16, 2005)

I could never wear Uggs in 70 degree weather. I would faint from the heat on my feet.

They are not fond of the booties but because their paws are so tiny, the cold and the salt just really does a number on them. Tiffany has pink Uggs and Cuccio has tan Uggs.

As soon as it gets cold enough - I promise I will dress them up and take pics.

Originally Posted by *Naturally* You know ..I thought UGGS were out. I saw this chic yesterday ..she had jeans on ...tucked INTO uggs ..and it was 70 degrees outside yesterday ..GORGEOUS day! I thought it was SOOO odd to see her dressed like that. 
I want to see the doggy uggs too! Come on Rosie ..dress them up for us and take pix and post them!


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 16, 2005)

Tonya - spoiled is right! But our animals give us so much joy so why not.

Originally Posted by *Cirean* How cute! And my mom says that my birds are spoiled, she needs to meet your dogs LOL


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 16, 2005)

Lisa - Tiffany is something else. Thx.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Rosie, your babies are sooo precious!! I love how Tiffany is posing with her head tilted to the side.


----------



## Cirean (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Tonya - spoiled is right! But our animals give us so much joy so why not. That's what I tell my Mom!!! I say it's not spoiling if they deserve it.


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just saw the pic with ur daughter and Leo. He is not into it is he? LMAO

Originally Posted by *Naturally* You know ..I thought UGGS were out. I saw this chic yesterday ..she had jeans on ...tucked INTO uggs ..and it was 70 degrees outside yesterday ..GORGEOUS day! I thought it was SOOO odd to see her dressed like that. 
I want to see the doggy uggs too! Come on Rosie ..dress them up for us and take pix and post them!

Had to add this ...this is my daughter with her cat Leo ..poor guy! She put on one of her Build A Bear outfits for her girlie horse! No wonder the cat scratched her!


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kim - it is said if it doesn't kill you it will make you stronger and it certainly has made me stronger.

Originally Posted by *Naturally* AWWW poor baby ..both of them! Well they are together now! Sorry for your loss! 
I know it's scary ..usually when I'm leaving for work is when I drive over to feed my outdoor crew (16 cats now) ...and they ALL coming running to great my vehicle ..it gets scary! Think I'll go back to feeding them when I come home and can walk over!


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 16, 2005)

Melissa - they are rotten good! I will take pics as soon as they have their coats and boots on. Tiffany just pulls the velcro tab and flips her booties off as she is really rotten. LOL

Originally Posted by *maph* Oh they are so precious Rosie. You gotta post a pic of them in there coats and boots. That would be so cute to see.


----------



## lilla (Nov 16, 2005)

:icon_love Such a cute picture Rosie!



so sorry for your loss, your poor brother must have felt aweful....

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* So many of you have asked me to post a pic of my doggies so here goes and from left to right, they are: Tiffany (13 y.o. female - 10.3 lbs), CJ (deceased - was the last baby of Tiffany and Cuccio) and Cuccio (14 y.o. male - 4.2 lbs). Yes I spoil them as much as I spoil everyone else. They have t-shirts, winter coats, rain coats, boots (leather and Uggs thank you). Yes, this photo was done in a studio as a portrait.Attachment 8173


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* So many of you have asked me to post a pic of my doggies so here goes and from left to right, they are: Tiffany (13 y.o. female - 10.3 lbs), CJ (deceased - was the last baby of Tiffany and Cuccio) and Cuccio (14 y.o. male - 4.2 lbs). Yes I spoil them as much as I spoil everyone else. They have t-shirts, winter coats, rain coats, boots (leather and Uggs thank you). Yes, this photo was done in a studio as a portrait.Attachment 8173

OMG!! They are so precious!! I love Cuccio on the end...what a sweetheart! And I am so sorry to hear about CJ!!


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nilufer - it was tough but when you have others around you that need you to be strong, you dig deep and you find the strength and you go on. Thx sweetie.

Originally Posted by *lilla* :icon_love Such a cute picture Rosie!



so sorry for your loss, your poor brother must have felt aweful....


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 16, 2005)

Most people fall in luv w/Cuccio as he is so tiny. I named him after a bakery here in Brooklyn, NY that sells minature cannolis. He looked like a mini cannoli when he came home at 1.75 lbs at 6 weeks. CJ was a definite half and half of his parents - a real gem. Well - CJ and my brother are up there somewhere causing a riot!

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* OMG!! They are so precious!! I love Cuccio on the end...what a sweetheart! And I am so sorry to hear about CJ!!


----------



## brendakaos (Nov 17, 2005)

My basset hound "Pepper" my australian shepperd "Ozzy" and the goofy picture is my pit and lab mix "Buffy" :icon_love


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 17, 2005)

Beatiful and love the names as well.

Originally Posted by *brendakaos* My basset hound "Pepper" my australian shepperd "Ozzy" and the goofy picture is my pit and lab mix "Buffy" :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 17, 2005)

Pancho is a cutie patootie! Everyone's pets are adorable!


----------



## lilla (Nov 17, 2005)

Sorry for your baby! My cat is 3 but my dog is 13 so knowing that my dog has only a few more years breaks my heart..






Originally Posted by *Linab5* Siamese cats are beautiful BUT they are sooooo active. You will be pulling that kitten off your curtains etc... hehehe... They are so funny. I had a Himalayan and he was the best. Incrdible temperament, very loving! He passed early this year. He was 15.


----------



## brendakaos (Nov 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Linab5* Siamese cats are beautiful BUT they are sooooo active. You will be pulling that kitten off your curtains etc... hehehe... They are so funny. I had a Himalayan and he was the best. Incrdible temperament, very loving! He passed early this year. He was 15. I totally agree. I had a siamese named Sammy and she was uncontrolable. She used to run from one side of the room to the other at high speed, leap up about 4 feet and slide down the wall. I hated to do it but we had to give her away because she was so destructive. If we did'nt rent, I would have insisted on keeping her. Maybe if she was spayed she would have mellowed out.


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 17, 2005)

They are adorable. My brother and CJ are better off than us LOL - they can creat havoc and not get in any trouble. Thx!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* aaaw Rosie they are soooooooooooooo sweet! we want more pic!
I am very sorry to hear of the passing of your brother &amp; your dog sweetie:icon_love


----------



## KittyM (Nov 17, 2005)

What a sad story Rosie! I have to say that you doggies are the cutest things!!!Adorable litle creatures!!:icon_love

Everyone`s pets are soooo cute!I loooove animals!!:icon_love


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Nov 17, 2005)

Here is my baby Teela. Believe it or not she just turned 10 on Halloween. When I moved out at 22, I took her with me. She is a purebred yellow lab. Her mother and father were both champions (i think the dad was a duck hunter and the mom was a show dog). I am very proud of her. I don't know what I would do without her.


----------



## Cirean (Dec 14, 2005)

I just had to post this, I'm so shocked right now. Giblet (on top of cage) hates Frankie (in cage), if she gets within 2 feet of him she tries to rip his face off. She was sitting with me and actually started jumping up and down and then flew over to see him.


----------



## prude strippers (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a boy terrier mix named Stash and a girl kitty named Delilah, they love each other



And Stash just got a new haircut


----------



## karrieann (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks Lisa for starting this thread...in September! hahaha

How did I miss this one?

It's amazing how pets, even pictures of other peoples pets can make you feel sooo good!

Thank you all for sharing your babies with me. They are all the sweetest and cutest babies I've seen!

I have a male Beta fish and he is my love. He's not really into snuggling but he does get excited to see me...he thinks I'm going to feed him..._every_ time I walk by! lol! What a piglet!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Dec 14, 2005)

I wanna show my babies too!! This is PJ (Pride and Joy). He is the fawn-colored pug. He is going to be 4 in January. He really is my Pride and Joy - such a good little handsome boy!!

The black pug is Leah.... ahem... Queen Leah! She acts like she rules the whole house. I guess she does. She is so much fun!! Her personality is soooo different from PJ's. Its amazing how they grow into their own little personalities. I love these two adorable babies!! :icon_love


----------



## karrieann (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is my sweet pea! :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* I just had to post this, I'm so shocked right now. Giblet (on top of cage) hates Frankie (in cage), if she gets within 2 feet of him she tries to rip his face off. She was sitting with me and actually started jumping up and down and then flew over to see him. Maybe she wants to get it on!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Maybe she wants to get it on! LOL! It's that time of year and yep, birds hump just like dogs. She's in love with her tent sleeper and humps that alot then beats it up. Frankie is only 9 months old so he's not old enough yet to understand what's going on!


----------



## karrieann (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* LOL! It's that time of year and yep, birds hump just like dogs. She's in love with her tent sleeper and humps that alot then beats it up. Frankie is only 9 months old so he's not old enough yet to understand what's going on! LMAO!!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 14, 2005)

That's a beautiful fish Karrieann! Probably alot quieter than my birds too!


----------



## screeema (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's 3 of my 5. Little Latte the Pom, Gidget my oldest dog and Dora the

cat..


----------



## screeema (Dec 14, 2005)

oops, only 1 pic went through, but that was my first picture upload!! Not too hard...


----------



## karrieann (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* That's a beautiful fish Karrieann! Probably alot quieter than my birds too!



Yeah, he doesn't talk too much, and no humping either.........hahahaha!!!
He does like/hate it when I put a mirror next to his bowl. He gets all puffed up and swims around really fast. He thinks he's a bad a$$!

A man I work with has birds and he and his wife just love them. Parrolettes is what they are called. Is that what yours are?


----------



## karrieann (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *screeema* Here's 3 of my 5. Little Latte the Pom, Gidget my oldest dog and Dora thecat..

awww, sweet babies! Pets just make your heart melt.....:icon_love


----------



## Cirean (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* Yeah, he doesn't talk too much, and no humping either.........hahahaha!!!
He does like/hate it when I put a mirror next to his bowl. He gets all puffed up and swims around really fast. He thinks he's a bad a$$!

A man I work with has birds and he and his wife just love them. Parrolettes is what they are called. Is that what yours are?

Giblet is a Green Cheek Conure with a naturally occuring genetic mutation that makes her "yellow sided". Frankie is a Dusky Conure.
We went to a breeders house once and she let her parrots run hilly nilly all over and she had parrotlettes all over the floor! Frightening really since they're smaller than a sparrow.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* LOL! It's that time of year and yep, birds hump just like dogs. She's in love with her tent sleeper and humps that alot then beats it up. Frankie is only 9 months old so he's not old enough yet to understand what's going on! Haha! Yeah, I used to have a cockatiel named Harley that would hump his cage toys and then attack 'em. I'd never seen a bird hump something before and it's the funniest thing!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

Tracy, your pugs are cute! Leah's eyes look so blue!

Karrie, gorgeous fish! I used to have a beta. LOL @ him puffing up to himself in the mirror!


----------



## jasminonline (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's my sweetie....I love her....Her Name is Isabella

The bottom pic is her family...From Left to Right

Her Sister Amy

Her Dad

My Isabella (She's Smiling)

Her mom Princess

Her brother....

I only have Isabella , they are not all my dogs ...She was on a playdate with her family...Actually it was her moms Birthday....lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jasminonline* Here's my sweetie....I love her....Her Name is Isabella
The bottom pic is her family...From Left to Right

Her Sister Amy

Her Dad

My Isabella (She's Smiling)

Her mom Princess

Her brother....

I only have Isabella , they are not all my dogs ...She was on a playdate with her family...Actually it was her moms Birthday....lol

How precious, Jasmin! I love her pink bow!


----------



## jasminonline (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks so much.... I love my baby....She is a sweetheart...


----------



## Maja (Dec 14, 2005)

All your pets are soo cute.

Here's my pet bunny.


----------



## Zoey (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice babies! Always fun to see everyones pets.


----------



## Violet (Dec 14, 2005)

Since I last posted on here, one of my cats died.




She had kidney failure and had to be put down.






R.I.P. Fluff 1992-2005


----------



## Cirean (Dec 14, 2005)

Everyone's pets are so cute!

Sorry to hear about your kitty Violet, I lost one to organ failure a few years ago too


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Violet* Since I last posted on here, one of my cats died.



She had kidney failure and had to be put down.





R.I.P. Fluff 1992-2005

I'm sorry about your kitty! I had to have my cat of 13 years put down last year and it about killed me.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's what our two parrots look like. In the background on my husband's shoulder is our little peach faced love bird.

_(Sorry I blurred out the faces of us two).



_


----------



## Cirean (Dec 14, 2005)

Your birds are so cute



I love Amazons, I have a thing for their legs!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Here's what our two parrots look like. In the background on my husband's shoulder is our little peach faced love bird.
_(Sorry I blurred out the faces of us two).



_

Beautiful birds!! Do you keep your identity hidden b/c yall are famous?


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 14, 2005)

thank you! yours are adorable too - such beautiful colors!!!:icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* Your birds are so cute



I love Amazons, *I have a thing for their legs!*



LOL!


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 14, 2005)

LMAO!



- wait - you don't mean for food do you??


----------



## Cirean (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL No, no buffalo sauce!

They have the fatest little legs, they're like chubby baby cheeks... I just have to touch them


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 14, 2005)

Actually my Amazon's legs are grey and scale-y, not all that chubby. But when he picks his foot up to wave at me, its adorable!:icon_love


----------



## Cirean (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Actually my Amazon's legs are grey and scale-y, not all that chubby. But when he picks his foot up to wave at me, its adorable!:icon_love It's so cute when they do that!!! :icon_love I spray my guys feet with liquid aloe, it keeps their feet and legs moisturized.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 14, 2005)

That's a great idea! My amazon had lost a toenail on one foot and its starting to grow back slowly, maybe I'll start to do that. (as if they aren't already pampered)

He does something really funny. Every Sunday, he will start to take a bath in his play perch water cup. He doesn't do it on any other day of the week, only Sundays. On Sunday morning, we take them out of the cage while we eat breakfast and he will start to wash himself in his water cup. He's a lot bigger than his cup so its comical to watch.


----------



## lilla (Dec 15, 2005)

How sad!! It is so hard to go through with the loved one...

Nice to see you online again Bethany






Originally Posted by *Violet* Since I last posted on here, one of my cats died.



She had kidney failure and had to be put down.





R.I.P. Fluff 1992-2005


----------



## Jules123 (Dec 15, 2005)

*This is a fun thread!*

Here's Allie....she is 8 years old and the BEST girl ever!!

She loved to be cuddled, is very affectionate and listens to everything I say and wants to go everywhere I go. ( suddenly i feel as if i'm writing a personals ad ) Sorry the pics are a little blurry, they were taken with my cellphone.

It's pretty cool to get to see everybody's pets!!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jules123* *This is a fun thread!*
*Here's Allie....she is 8 years old and the BEST girl ever!! *

*She loved to be cuddled, is very affectionate and listens to everything I say and wants to go everywhere I go. ( suddenly i feel as if i'm writing a personals ad ) Sorry the pics are a little blurry, they were taken with my cellphone.*

*It's pretty cool to get to see everybody's pets!! *

OMG! She is just toooo adorable. I love the pretty face. I know she's a sweetie!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 10, 2006)

One of my three *babies* - lol :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* One of my three *babies* - lol :icon_love What a cutie! What's his name? Does he talk?
I want a bird again so bad!


----------



## Cirean (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* One of my three *babies* - lol :icon_love What a cutie :icon_love


----------



## Min (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok first is my little girl Lexi. Then my little guys are as follows ....... Zaius, Fozzi, Gene &amp; Grundy.


----------



## Cirean (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Min* Ok first is my little girl Lexi. Then my little guys are as follows ....... Zaius, Fozzi, Gene &amp; Grundy. They're all so cute! I'm tabby crazy :icon_love


----------



## Min (Jan 10, 2006)

Heres Grundy going after Ricks food lol. I thought you all would get a kick out of this pic.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks - yes this one is the most talkative out of the two parrots. He actually says "good morning" to me every single day when I go downstairs to make breakfast. He *yells* at my macaw (don't have a photo of her) when she acts up.

He yells at my other bird *"Hey, get up there! Stop that! What am I going to DO with you!"*




he's amazing!:icon_love


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Post pics of your pets here for us all to go, "Awwwww!" to. 
My chihuahua, Mora.






I think this is the cutest chihuahua i've ever seen!


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eleinys* Oh now you got me ! I love my Baby, he is my baby, there you go.That's Baby ET, ET is his name (from the movie, yeah, but I didn't name him it was my boyfriend) Then me and him.

1- Attachment 5595 2- Attachment 5596

I have a movie of him singing but don't know how to post it





I can't see the pictures!


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* Our two dogs, Max and Tyler....





Everyone's pets look soooo cute






Both of your dogs are sooooo adorable. I love huskies and that other one must be a mix but whatever it is it is an ADORABLE mix!


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* OY ...I have a few pix ...let's see: 
Sable &amp; Sundance in baskets, Kovu is biker guy and there's another pic of him, dog is Max (Pitbull), and Leo when he was a kitten (he's not so tiny now) I dont' have pix with me of the goats and all the outdoor kitties (LOTS of cats outdoors)

OMG Despite all that is said about them I LOOOOOVE pitbulls and he is no exception he is ADORABLE


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* Zoe, the pretty dog, and Griffin the trouble dog Aww griffin, trouble dogs always have to be adorable don't they? And zoe definitely is a pretty dog!


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* my handsome Bailey :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love Aww he looks so soft!


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* All of your pets are SO CUTE!! Here is Rhys (turtle), Gwen (Silky Terrier), and Woodstock (white cat with orange spots).
I also included a cute pic I took of my mom's cat Simba, he is the orange long hair in the last pic.

Aww what an adorable yorkie is he a puppy?


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437*



This is Henry he is my pride and joy, he rules the roost :icon_love He is 3 years old






This is Trixie she is a Beagle, Don't let her looks deceive you, she runs the yards when the cat is not outside lol.






This is Fancy, she is part German Shepherd and part Black Lab, she is the shy one.






This is Masayah, she is a Doberman. She is the clumsy one she is still tiring to grow into her legs, so jumping on things for her is still a task, yet fun for me to watch





Wow you have babies!


----------



## Cirean (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Min* Heres Grundy going after Ricks food lol. I thought you all would get a kick out of this pic. Thorn does things like that, cats are so rude but cute at the same time LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Thanks - yes this one is the most talkative out of the two parrots. He actually says "good morning" to me every single day when I go downstairs to make breakfast. He *yells* at my macaw (don't have a photo of her) when she acts up. 
He yells at my other bird *"Hey, get up there! Stop that! What am I going to DO with you!"*




he's amazing!:icon_love

LOL and wow! What an amazing bird!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hottsauce1012* I think this is the cutest chihuahua i've ever seen! THANK YOU!!




I think she's the cutest too but i'm a bit partial since she's my baby. :icon_love


----------



## Maja (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's my baby, my bunny Aika


----------



## Cirean (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Here's my baby, my bunny Aika Awwww, so cute. I love the last picture where you can see the fur sticking out around it's face :icon_love


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 10, 2006)

here's my cats

Attachment 11806Attachment 11805Attachment 11804


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 10, 2006)

My dog Boo (The best dog ever-found him as a stray)





My Dog Amstel (RIP my sweetie!)


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is Odin, my Border Collie, who is 13 months old today





He's my baby, I love him and I'm very proud of him


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

What a cute bunny wabbit, Maychi!

Mitsuko, your kitties are adorable!

Peakaboo, handsome dog! Is that you in the pic? You have nice, toned arms. :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* Here is Odin, my Border Collie, who is 13 months old today




He's my baby, I love him and I'm very proud of him





Aww, Odin is a cutie pie! :icon_love 
Hey everyone, Odin knows 25 commands! Smart dog!


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Lisa! They are my arms thanks!(blushes)


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 10, 2006)

So many cute pets! Lisa, Mora has just the sweetest face! She's adorable!





And Peekaboo, Boo is GORGEOUS! He looks to regal!


----------



## Min (Jan 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* Thorn does things like that, cats are so rude but cute at the same time LOL Hes the only one that would attempt it the others politely stare while you are eating &amp; hope you think they are being cute enough to possibly give them a piece



.


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 10, 2006)

Odin is such a handsome guy-I love Border Collies (sometimes I watch the dog trials/flyball) and they are so smart and fast. Lisa-Mora is just adorable-I would take her everywhere!


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 10, 2006)

Awww they are all so sweet!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Post pics of your pets here for us all to go, "Awwwww!" to. 
My chihuahua, Mora.






CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 15, 2006)

wow, i can't believe i missed this thread!

I love animals, and pretty much rescue anyone who comes my way





I've adopted out a few stray kittens in my life, and of course kept a few.

Currently we have 4 cats- Nicky is 13 y/o- he was a shelter kitten, Ashley and Jake who are 17 mo old- they were stray littermates who were found by a kind soul when they were 5 weeks old- i took them, and found someone to adopt their brother Nicky (named after my Nicky! ), and Maggie aka the Megamonster who is 5 months old. We found her abandoned when she was only 2 days old, and nursed her. As a result she's the most spoiled kitten ever, but she's sop precious that it's fun to spoil her!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 15, 2006)

here's our brood:

Jake is grey and white, Ashley is white, Meggie is a calico and Nicky is the massive beast


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* here's our brood:Jake is grey and white, Ashley is white, Meggie is a calico and Nicky is the massive beast





They are all cute but that little Megamonster...AWWWWW! She's the most adorable kitten ever!


----------



## Becka (Jan 15, 2006)

Everybody's pets are SOOOOOOO cute !!!!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* They are all cute but that little Megamonster...AWWWWW! She's the most adorable kitten ever! and does she know it



You should see her mug for the camera:icon_love


----------



## Annia (Jan 16, 2006)

I have 2 cats named Gambit and Storm and 3 froggies.

Here is Storm and Gambit -






Just storm -











And just Gambit -






Froggy -


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

All of your pets are so cute. Here's my dog...


----------



## lilla (Jan 16, 2006)

:icon_love They are so cute! They look very tiny, they must be kittens... what kind are they?

Originally Posted by *Annia* I have 2 cats named Gambit and Storm and 3 froggies.
Here is Storm and Gambit -







Just storm -











And just Gambit -






Froggy -


----------



## monniej (Jan 16, 2006)

this is my baby moeji. just look at that beautiful face!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* this is my baby moeji. just look at that beautiful face! Awww, he _is_ beautiful! 
Annia, such cute lil kitties and froggy! Those are some big rocks in the frogs tank. They look like potatoes. hehe


----------



## brendakaos (Jan 16, 2006)

I just added these guy's last Tuesday. I never thought that I would own a bird, let alone two! I'm glad I decided to buy them they are so much fun!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Aww, your birds are beautiful! Makes me miss my bird, Harley. He LOVED millet. We'd hang it in the cage like you have yours and he'd get after it. Always made a big mess, though. What's your birds names?


----------



## brendakaos (Jan 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Aww, your birds are beautiful! Makes me miss my bird, Harley. He LOVED millet. We'd hang it in the cage like you have yours and he'd get after it. Always made a big mess, though. What's your birds names? I havn't named them yet because they are still young and I don't know their sex. I was thinking of Benny and Joon if they turn out to be male and female.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *brendakaos* I havn't named them yet because they are still young and I don't know their sex. I was thinking of *Benny and Joon* if they turn out to be male and female. Perfect! I loved that movie! I hope they turn out to be male and female because that would be really cute names for them.


----------



## njt1976 (Jan 16, 2006)

So many cute pets!

Here's my little dude, Tucker.

Attachment 12486

Attachment 12487


----------



## KittyM (Jan 16, 2006)

OMG!!!I LOVE LOVE LOVE:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love all the pictures of your cute pets!!just want to squeeze them all!!!


----------



## Annia (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lilla* :icon_love They are so cute! They look very tiny, they must be kittens... what kind are they? They are burmese boys, very sociable guys they're almost like dogs. They follow you every where you go in the house, play with you, fetch, follow you in the shower (I have a big walk in shower). Storm likes to take baths in the kitchen sink and he eats about anything including icecream and cheerios. Gambit is a sable burmese and they call Storm a blue burmese. He looks gray but some times in the sunlight its a lavender color. They are naturally small cats. The last two pics of them they're almost 2 years old and they will not grow any more. Everyone thinks they're kittens. I love them. :icon_love 
Gambit kinda looked like a rat when he was little. Or a gremlin. Here is his baby photo:


----------



## lilla (Jan 17, 2006)

:icon_love Aw, they are so sweet. I love it. Thanks for the info, I will defo get one or two in the future:icon_love

Originally Posted by *Annia* They are burmese boys, very sociable guys they're almost like dogs. They follow you every where you go in the house, play with you, fetch, follow you in the shower (I have a big walk in shower). Storm likes to take baths in the kitchen sink and he eats about anything including icecream and cheerios. Gambit is a sable burmese and they call Storm a blue burmese. He looks gray but some times in the sunlight its a lavender color. They are naturally small cats. The last two pics of them they're almost 2 years old and they will not grow any more. Everyone thinks they're kittens. I love them. :icon_love 
Gambit kinda looked like a rat when he was little. Or a gremlin. Here is his baby photo:


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the great post as usual, Lisa.

Everyone has such beautiful pets.

I have 2 cats, one named Cookie (an Orange tom sort of like Kerry's Boodle)

and a Norweigan Forest Cat (or Maine Coon, not sure which) named Circle.They are my pride and joys. I have had my relationship with my Cookie Boy longer than I have with any other male (he is 13).And my Maine Coon Girl rules the roost around here.

Unfortunately, I cannot post any photos because I do not have a digital camera



. My bf wants to wait until the 4 or whatever megapixels come out.

I have always had and loved animals and always seem to make friends with people who have at least one animal. I cannot imagine it otherwise.


----------



## colormust (Feb 2, 2006)

this here is a pic of my bandit puppy on Christmas

:icon_love


----------



## colormust (Feb 2, 2006)

and this is layla: 

:icon_love


----------



## colormust (Feb 2, 2006)

and finaly Molly: 

:icon_love


----------



## Cheebs (Feb 2, 2006)

My avatar is a picture of my cat when he was a kitten.

And this is my new kitten, Pepper.

http://cheebs.homestead.com/files/pep.jpg


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 2, 2006)

All of your cats and dogs are so adorable. :icon_love Here are a couple more pictures of my dog. His name is Randolph, but we call him Dolphy. Today, he was helping my sister color a poster for school.


----------



## Summer (Feb 2, 2006)

OMG! This is such a cute thread!


----------



## colormust (Feb 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* All of your cats and dogs are so adorable. :icon_love Here are a couple more pictures of my dog. His name is Randolph, but we call him Dolphy. Today, he was helping my sister color a poster for school. he is sooo cute :icon_love


----------



## Marysunshine (Feb 2, 2006)

Gosh,

I love this post. I have 2 teacup poms Sparkie &amp; Pepper.

Marysunshine


----------



## SexxyKitten (Feb 2, 2006)

awwww everyone's pets are adorable!! i wish i had pics to post of my doggies but they're at home and i'm stuck away at school and don't have any pics on my computer.

i have a black greyhound (with white toes lol!) and a little rottweiler. i'll try to have my sister take some pics and send them so i can put them up here!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marysunshine* Gosh,
I love this post. I have 2 teacup poms Sparkie &amp; Pepper.

Marysunshine

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38...rkiepepper.jpg

Awwww! They're so cute. I love when little dogs wear sweaters. It's so adorable. :icon_love I bought a cute red sweater for my dog, but whenever I try to put it on him, he runs away.


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 2, 2006)

OMG, what a bunch of cuties! Thanks for posting your pics, gals. I needed a pick-me-up today. I adore animals but currently have none of my own.


----------



## kaori (Feb 6, 2006)

I just have aquarium in my room,..this just pics of them))


----------



## Leony (Feb 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaori* I just have aquarium in my room,..this just pics of them)) Aww gorgeous pet Suryani!We used to have huge aquarium before back at home, it was 3 Arowana they got so HUGE so we had to sell them lol.


----------



## kaori (Feb 8, 2006)

hehhehe,..tahk you Leony!!!


----------



## Absynthia (Feb 8, 2006)

This is Liefs shes a 3 year old girl


----------



## Absynthia (Feb 8, 2006)

This is Bandit, he's 2 1/2 years, a boy.He was a rescue rabbit.


----------



## kaori (Feb 8, 2006)

So cute,...rabbit si preety,...!!!!!


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 8, 2006)

You ladies have the cutest pets!

I don't have pets now, I had turtles when I was a kid and a few years ago we had a hamster (Twix). I'd like to have a beagle, they're so cute!

Maja and Absynthia, your rabbits are adorable.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 8, 2006)

Kaori, I've never seen fish that look like your's. They're so colorful and pretty.

Absynthia, your rabbits are adorable. :icon_love


----------



## kaori (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you verry much girls))))))


----------



## piinnkkk (Feb 16, 2006)

This is my Chihuahua Lucy!! She's almost 7 months old now.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cheebs* My avatar is a picture of my cat when he was a kitten. 
And this is my new kitten, Pepper.

http://cheebs.homestead.com/files/pep.jpg

Cheebs, your Avitar kitty is adorable!!!! I love all animals..but especially kitties:icon_love!!


----------



## ClassicGirl (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *piinnkkk* This is my Chihuahua Lucy!! She's almost 7 months old now.



http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...onal/lucy1.jpg

She's so adorable. :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becksabee* https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/1/7/6/4/6/17646-boscobaby_thumb.jpg Very cute little dog! :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 16, 2006)

my dog Rusty


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* my dog Rusty Awwwww! He's so cute. :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Mina (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* 1st one is of Kara (GSD), and Benz the tabby cat
then Benz again

then Kara again.

we also have 2 Jack Russell Terriers called Tonic (boy) and Sweep (girl), i will try and get some pics of those 2 soon!

ewww...all of you have so cute pet...I have always wanted a parrot.




*Trisha you have lovely cat....



*


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* Awwwww! He's so cute. :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love Thanks. I also have four rats but I didnt think anyone wanted to see pics of them even though they are actually pretty cute.



. My last hamster died yesterday



.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Thanks. I also have four rats but I didnt think anyone wanted to see pics of them even though they are actually pretty cute.



. My last hamster died yesterday



. I'm so sorry about your hamster.




I want to see pictures of your rats.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* I'm so sorry about your hamster.




I want to see pictures of your rats.





Me too. About both. I want to see the rats, too.


----------



## foxyruby (Feb 18, 2006)

This is my ginger cat "Muymuy"


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Your cat is adorable. :icon_love


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 11, 2006)

how cute!!!!!


----------



## colormust (Apr 11, 2006)

i just wanted to post a new pic of my old girl molly. she normally doesnt like anything on her head. but at the yard sale sunday she was being a little camera whore. she is the best. take a look.....


----------



## colormust (Apr 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becksabee* https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/1/7/6/4/6/17646-boscobaby_thumb.jpg i love, love, love these dogs. soooo cute


----------



## JackiG (Apr 11, 2006)

I have 2 dogs (Sammy 2 1/2 year old Golden Retriever, and Cooper 4 month old Goldendoodle) and 2 cats (Ellie 2 year old Chocolate Lynx Himalayan, and Smokey 1 year old Blue Persian).

Here are a few pictures of Ellie:











This is a picture of Smokey when I first brought him home (8 weeks old)






Here is Smokey today along with Ellie.






Here is cooper






and Sammy.






I love seeing pictures of everyones pets.


----------



## sweetface18 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Shelley (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are my pets

Ember, three and half years old, parakeet/budgie, little imp

]





Kalea, Siamese Fighting Fish/Betta, has an attitude


----------



## latina girl (Apr 12, 2006)

aaawwww everyones dogs and kitties are so cute. This is my baby Benji


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 20, 2006)

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...e/IMGP0044.jpg

Here is a photo of our little one. I took the photo while she was begging. We adopted her, and she came with that trick



Her name is Jessie.


----------



## Nessicle (Apr 20, 2006)

here are my two babies! Daisy and Poppy! I had to give them away to my gran last year when I split from my ex boyfriend and I had to move in to shared accommodation and pets aren't allowed





it was the hardest thing I've ever had to do! They're well looked after though but I only get to see them about 4 times a year as my gran doesnt live near me! The sadest thing for me is that they don't recognise me any more, cats only have a short memory apparently...so sad....


----------



## latina girl (Apr 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...e/IMGP0044.jpg

Here is a photo of our little one. I took the photo while she was begging. We adopted her, and she came with that trick



Her name is Jessie.

AAwww too cute she sort of looks like my dog but with curlier hair. My dog does no tricks except opening doors that are left slightly opened, If you could call that a trick. He is so lazy he likes to be hand fed the spoiled brat.


----------



## Min (Aug 10, 2006)

I cant remember if Ive eve posted my cats but I know Ive never posted my dog so I would like to introduce ....Ralphy We call him Magoo don't know why he just looks like a Magoo lol


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 10, 2006)

ill have to find the cd with the pics of my animals on it...and then ill post them...

probably tomorrow would be my guess...unless i feel ambitious and feel like looking for it haha


----------



## ivette (Aug 11, 2006)

so cute


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 11, 2006)

AWWWWW!

Here is a pic of my silly dog Pippin....


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Aug 11, 2006)

My little boy, Punkie =D


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 11, 2006)

awwww...everyone has such cute pets.

here is my dog Clover, she will be a year old in 10 days. She is part Husky, German Shepard and Yellow Lab.







she looks like she has a bit of a zebra print to her fur in the pictuer but its just the blinds casting shadows across her.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 11, 2006)

Everyone's pets are adorable


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 11, 2006)

Mora always watches us get it on and has taken notes. This is her getting her freak on with her toy cow....


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 11, 2006)

too too cute!


----------



## horse_luver (Aug 11, 2006)

I dont think I have posted pictures of my crested gecko, Greta, on this thread.

Here she is when I first got her (5 months ago):






Here she is a few weeks ago when she just woke up:






And after she was awake for 30mins:






And a few random shots:
















And her tank:


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 11, 2006)

alrite here are all my babies....

the black lab is ralph...hes 5 yrs old

the brown and white [not sure breed] is shelby lynn....shes a yr old

thats my #1 baby...

my cat is moe henry


----------



## Gleam84 (Aug 11, 2006)

Awww everyone's pets are so adorable. I wish I had one, but I have allergies.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 11, 2006)

Aww, everyone has adorable pets! I will have to post some pictures of my puppy! She's a black lab!


----------



## lacolora (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's my little "miko" (4lbs) but he has a big ass bark!! LOL!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Mora always watches us get it on and has taken notes. This is her getting her freak on with her toy cow.... My dog does the exact same thing to my pillows &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 12, 2006)

Everyone has such cutie for pets! I'll post pics of Whisper as soon as I get her back at the beginning of next month...


----------



## sm91396 (Aug 12, 2006)

My Dog Mojo. (aka Mr.Mojo Risin)

and Bisquit (aka pan of burnt bisquits)

And last but never least, Clovis, even though he's passed on to a better place,he will always be *my* boy!

(and golly don't you love the way my dog decided to bring down the wallpaper. The little MUTT!!!)


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm on cuteness overload!!! This thread is fantastic!!

Here's mine (she's Guenevere BTW!)

She likes to move her food bowl off her mat and take naps! She's also a pillow hog!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 13, 2006)

I love seeing everyone's adorable pets! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Danielle<3 (Aug 13, 2006)

Every one's pets are soooooo cute. I'll try and find some pictures of mine tommorow.


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 13, 2006)

This is my baby, Dutchess aka Dutch Boy. He's a boy who was given a girls name because when we first found him my brother and I were idiots and we thought he was a girl. But he's masculine enough to rock it, so we left it as Dutchess.

He's 10 years old, give or take a few months. We found him one night while playing spotlight (it's a nighttime game that's like hide and seek, only when you find someone hiding or see them running for home base you flash them with your flashlight and yell spotlight). Dutch was intrigued by our moving lights, so he followed us home and never left...thankfully!

Here's my baby!

Attachment 23646Attachment 23647Attachment 23648


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* This is my baby, Dutchess aka Dutch Boy. He's a boy who was given a girls name because when we first found him my brother and I were idiots and we thought he was a girl. But he's masculine enough to rock it, so we left it as Dutchess. I also have a male cat with a female name. We were told it was a female cat, and when we went to have it spayed we found out it was a neutered male cat. So we have Ms. Kitty (we had a Gunsmoke theme when I was little with two dogs Black Bart and Mutty Dylan) the male cat, most of the time he is just Kitty though. (My dad couldn't handle the name so on his pet records the name is Festus which means to rot.)


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 13, 2006)

Aww, shame on your dad, he's gonna give Ms. Kitty a complex! lol...


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Gleam84* Awww everyone's pets are so adorable. I wish I had one, but I have allergies. You could always get a lizard, like horse_luver.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 13, 2006)

this is brozer

i will post mopi later

his a springer kokr spniel and he almost 2 years old


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 14, 2006)

he's adorable!


----------



## lunettina (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *piinnkkk* This is my Chihuahua Lucy!! She's almost 7 months old now.



http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...onal/lucy1.jpg

very cute!!!!


----------



## littletingoddes (Dec 4, 2006)

Here a couple pictures of my cat, Echo.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh man, I didn't see this thread until just now! Dang, I feel like such a stupidhead!

*sigh* Oh well, hopefully I'll learn...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2006)

This is my babe Rocky


----------



## Shelley (Dec 5, 2006)

Here are pics of my pets left to right: Ember (Budgie/Parakeet), Kalea (Betta Fish), and Kahuna (Betta Fish).


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 5, 2006)

Everyone's babies are so very adorable! I want to take each, and everyone one of them and snuggle with them, they're just so cute!

Here's footage of my pooch...

Gracie Girl

Lol, most everyone has met Motor by now, LOL!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well you already know my brat but here she is


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 5, 2006)

Motor is a cutie, mine is looking for a bf, lol


----------



## Leony (Dec 5, 2006)

Aww cute buddies everyone!


----------



## licken (Dec 6, 2006)

aaaww


----------



## shimmerE (Dec 6, 2006)

How cute is this tread! I love all your pets!!! they all look soooo sweet.....

well here is my baby girl LOLA....


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Dec 6, 2006)

All of your guys babies are adorable....Here is my baby, Scooter.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 6, 2006)

heyyyyy i didn't see that thread !

so i have a cat, named Guizmie ( Yes we love the gremlins ^^), 4 years old.

i already put one pic in my notepad, but here's two : the first a few years ago, sooo small. the second pic was taken in the bathroom. though my cat HATES water, towels seem to be very comfy



(stupid cat)


----------



## abaddon248 (Dec 7, 2006)

alll of the pets are soo adorable

this is my baby named Cutie, female, 3 years old, loves to sleep with her head on my pillow and her body under the covers wit me hehe
















last two is sporting american girl clothes and acessories lolol


----------



## stacybadabing (Dec 7, 2006)

everyone's pets are So cute!

here is Bianca, my Bichon frise (9mos old) and I this past Sunday in our football gear!


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 8, 2006)

I love this thread! Everyone's little furbabies are SO cute!!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love this thread! *Everyone's little furbabies are SO cute!!!!!* Totally! Keep the pics coming guys!


----------



## mithcell (Dec 18, 2006)

awww she is sooooo cute


----------



## rdenee (Dec 19, 2006)

I love all the photos! Makes me want to get cats, dogs, bunnies, birds, fish, etc! Here is my little baby Rafferty, he is a 3 year old Pekingese/Maltese mix.

We don't normally wear the same outfit, but he fit in my nephews jacket perfectly! ;-)


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 19, 2006)

My 8-year-old rabbit Kiki.





And 5-day-old cavalier charles king spaniel without name yet.


----------



## buttercup972 (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh yay! I love my pets




. Ok...The black dog is Mia, the white one is daisy. The kitty with her tounge out is Lulu and Shadow is the lazy grey and white cat (we dont have him anymore



)


----------



## daer0n (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a blue betta fish, does that count as a pet? I'll clean his fishbowl and take a pic of him i guess


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is a pic of our new 'Sweetheart' (that is her name) we just adopted from a rescue shelter, she is a long hair chihuahua, just like scooter (thare is a pic in this thread of him).


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 19, 2006)

Holy cow! I love that you named her Sweetheart! I had a Guinea Pig I named Baby when I was younger. I kept saying, "aw, you're my little baby." And I couldn't think of a name so I ended up with Baby (Of course then I saw Dirty Dancing, lol!!)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luvmylittleboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is a pic of our new 'Sweetheart' (that is her name) we just adopted from a rescue shelter, she is a long hair chihuahua, just like scooter (thare is a pic in this thread of him).
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...y/IMG_0002.jpg

Ahh, so Scooter has a girlfriend now! I won't tell Mora so as not to make her jealous. You plan on breeding them?


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 19, 2006)

Awww, I love animals



I have one picture of my 2 doggies from a couple days ago [my brother and I are also in it]. I also have 2 ferrets and my boyfriend has 2 cats [there's pics of the kitties in my profile]. I'll definitely post more pictures soon! Just this one for now...

The brown one is Samson, a 6 year old male Fila Brasileiro.

The black &amp; white one is Meeko, a 7 year old female Akita.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ahh, so Scooter has a girlfriend now! I won't tell Mora so as not to make her jealous. You plan on breeding them? Nope...they have both been 'fixed' - don't want any little chi's running around - lol


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Dec 19, 2006)

here's my lil guy, Tank


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 19, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my puppies. The little white on is Cysko..he's so cute and chubby! Then the bigger dogs are my parents and brothers pit bulls...they are such little sweethearts. Then the kitty is mine cause I can't have a dog at my apartment. Sorry I never got around to fixing the red eye lol


----------



## brendakaos (Dec 20, 2006)

My cockatiels, Sunny and Cozmo


----------



## Lauren (Dec 20, 2006)

aww, everyone's pets are so cute! Here are mine!


----------



## sooner_chick (Feb 19, 2007)

Mara is soooo cute!!!


----------

